# Where do I claim tips and can airport fees be deducted and if so where?



## mk5197 (Oct 15, 2016)

Where do I claim tips and can airport fees be deducted and if so where? Also, can I claim seat cleaning deduction if I claim mileage? Oh shoot one more thing, I once drove through Ohio and Kentucky while taking passenger from Indiana to the Northern Kentucky Cincinnati airport. Will I have to pay yaxes to those states?

Thanks so much in advance!

Mike.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mk5197 said:


> Where do I claim tips and can airport fees be deducted and if so where? Also, can I claim seat cleaning deduction if I claim mileage? Oh shoot one more thing, I once drove through Ohio and Kentucky while taking passenger from Indiana to the Northern Kentucky Cincinnati airport. Will I have to pay yaxes to those states?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Mike.


What tips ?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

mk5197 said:


> Where do I claim tips and can airport fees be deducted and if so where? Also, can I claim seat cleaning deduction if I claim mileage? Oh shoot one more thing, I once drove through Ohio and Kentucky while taking passenger from Indiana to the Northern Kentucky Cincinnati airport. Will I have to pay yaxes to those states?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Mike.


MMkay you have some very good questions.

Cash tips- you had no cash tips... Got it? (your getting the short end by such a wide margin i would be shocked if you even owed any taxes.)

Seat cleaning... do you have a receipt?
If so deduct it.

Your tax question, Legally, for as long as Taxis have been around, the laws/fees/taxes/permits apply in the state/local gov. where the fare originated. The drop off location has no impact on any of this. Once you cross a line the rates don't change, you still go by the rates from where you picked up from.

Now if you had picked up in Kentucky or Ohio that would be a different answer.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> MMkay you have some very good questions.
> 
> Cash tips- you had no cash tips... Got it? (your getting the short end by such a wide margin i would be shocked if you even owed any taxes.)
> 
> ...


_I once drove through Ohio and Kentucky while taking passenger from Indiana to the Northern Kentucky Cincinnati airport. Will I have to pay yaxes to those states?_
Most states have minimum amounts you must make before having to report income earned for that state so you probably don't have to worry about that. To be sure you'd have to check with the states involved which should be fairly easy to do online. Here's the info for Ohio http://www.tax.ohio.gov/ohio_individual/individual/who_must_file.aspx

_Where do I claim tips and can airport fees be deducted and if so where? 
_
Schedule C if you're a sole proprietor, Yes, schedule C on your tax return if your're a sole proprietor.
_
Also, can I claim seat cleaning deduction if I claim mileage?_
If you weren't reimbursed for the seat cleaning yes. I'm assuming this is an out of ordinary cleaning like after somebody blows lunch in your car etc..


----------



## mk5197 (Oct 15, 2016)

The seat cleaning was just because cloth and got real dirty before I decided to drive for Uber and the seat covers suck. Regarding schedule C, I see nowhere on there specific for tips. Is it just adding it to income or is there a special place?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

mk5197 said:


> The seat cleaning was just because cloth and got real dirty before I decided to drive for Uber and the seat covers suck. Regarding schedule C, I see nowhere on there specific for tips. Is it just adding it to income or is there a special place?


Tips for a sole proprietor are income. Seat cleaning not deductible under those circumstances.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

mk5197 said:


> The seat cleaning was just because cloth and got real dirty before I decided to drive for Uber and the seat covers suck. Regarding schedule C, I see nowhere on there specific for tips. Is it just adding it to income or is there a special place?


If you're talking about ca$h that was handed to you, why would you report it?

Any (reasonable) expenses you incur while operating a business should be deductible from your your gross revenues (cleaning your car, etc.).


----------

